# Transition/ Transition Town



## joyrises (May 15, 2007)

Anyone else involved in a Transition US /Transition Town movement in your community?

I've just started putting out feelers to gather other likeminded folks for this project in my town- would love to hear from anyone else doing similar things- Low Carbon Diet, etc.


----------

